# Tip for storing small amounts of yarn.



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

I saw this tip on knittingforchairty.com and thought it was quite clever, so I simply must share it.

http://cornflowerbluestudio.blogspot.com/2012/02/diy-for-knitters-crocheters-how-to.html


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Now that is clever! Thanks for sharing it, Yarnie.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - now I know what to do with the small bits of yarn and all those old wooden clothes pins I no longer use.


----------



## knitting bee (Oct 4, 2013)

That's what I do with mine! Except I store them in a lidded box not a basket.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

neat idea! Most of my clothes pins are holding the bread and chip bags closed, but I always have extras.


----------



## 57192 (Mar 13, 2012)

Brilliant idea


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

A great idea!!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I just add it to the next lap robe in some spot to give someone something to see and wonder why is that there .


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

What a cool idea! One could also clip them to a "line" strung between two nails on the back of the closet door or on the wall somewhere.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Clever! Whoda thunk? Ciao for now.... and stay warm!!!!


----------



## hannaharm (Dec 16, 2011)

What a great idea.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Adorable! I mostly use wool yarns and this idea makes me sorry I used up all my mini-stash to make felted balls.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

What a great idea! Thank you so much!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

brdlvr27 said:


> Thank you - now I know what to do with the small bits of yarn and all those old wooden clothes pins I no longer use.


Exactly!!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Yarnieone...good to see you! I was just thinking of you the past few days and wondering of where you were!!


----------



## 2sticksandahook (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks so much love that idea wooden pins make it homey hugs


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Marvelouz said:


> What a cool idea! One could also clip them to a "line" strung between two nails on the back of the closet door or on the wall somewhere.


 I was thinking of stringing them up across a wall in "my" room. Maybe even more than one string of them!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

It's a great idea. If it is about a yard of less, I have been making magic balls. I two 8" diameter balls. I'm thinking of making lapgans from it.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

And.... how to calculate yarn length from weight
http://www.freshstitches.com/length-of-yarn-by-weight-how-to-calculate/


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Very cute and great idea! Thanks.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I just put a 1" paper clip over the end and a few threads of ball and store them in clear bins. Small paper clips make quick chains when needed, too.
Also, have made a large granny square throw by adding leftover yarn. Very colorful.
Have just started another one.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Great idea! I will definitely be using it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

A brilliant idea ,thank you .


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Good idea, I will have to try this.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

I love this tip. So simple yet so ingenious.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Love it! Thanks


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

I had to deal with several knotted messes this week. Thank you for the wonderful idea. Jan


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Clever & thanx for sharing ...


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Good tip indeed.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for this link. I thoroughly enjoyed lazying over her ideas. How about the scarf storing idea? Who would think of using shower curtain rings? The paper bag/name tag idea was another I really liked. I subsribed to her pinterest page.

Pzoe


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Now I know what I am going to do with the extra bag of clothes pins I bought at a yard sale. Good idea!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> I saw this tip on knittingforchairty.com and thought it was quite clever, so I simply must share it.
> 
> http://cornflowerbluestudio.blogspot.com/2012/02/diy-for-knitters-crocheters-how-to.html


Hi Yarnie, How timely this is. I have lots of small balls of left overs that have been pretty easy to manage so far. But this is such a clever way to do it. Thank you.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Great idea!!!!!


----------



## PeggyAnn (Sep 19, 2012)

Clever! I'm going to do that.


----------



## Julie Eastman (Feb 1, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Now how clever is that? Now I have a use for the cheap-useless-for-the-clothesline-pins that I bought several years ago. Thanks so much for sharing and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmmm, would you look at that. Great idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for finding asnd sharing this great tip Yarnie......I love this. It sure solves a problem I have :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have tons of clothespins that I use to seal crackers, cereal, chips, etc. after opening the bags. This is a great use for them for yarn too!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> I saw this tip on knittingforchairty.com and thought it was quite clever, so I simply must share it.
> 
> http://cornflowerbluestudio.blogspot.com/2012/02/diy-for-knitters-crocheters-how-to.html


Yarnie, that is brilliant, and so easy!


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

That's a great idea! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

What a wonderful simple clever idea!, I still use my pins for hanging on the wash line but can always purchase more, or perhaps a yard sale.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

That would be a good idea for small amounts needed for intarsia....thinking Panda eye patches. Do you think Gypsycream would approve?Lindseymary


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

What a good idea! My overflowing craft closet and I thank you for posting!!


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this brilliant idea! Have a good weekend.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

So simple and yet I hadn't thought of it. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing - excellent idea.


----------



## eileenbkr37 (Apr 23, 2013)

Brilliant remedy for my frustration . Thank you


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

Thank you for the wonderful idea.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

some great ideas on this blog, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Avigayil (Jul 26, 2013)

This would make nice tree ornaments as well!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

How clever is that -thanks for sharing


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Very good idea. Thanks


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot... I'm into fair isle and that is a great solution. :thumbup:


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks I love this idea


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Clever!


----------



## Namaste Nan (Oct 30, 2013)

Yarnie.One said:


> I saw this tip on knittingforchairty.com and thought it was quite clever, so I simply must share it.
> 
> http://cornflowerbluestudio.blogspot.com/2012/02/diy-for-knitters-crocheters-how-to.html


OK. I love that! I am going to invite my knitting group over with all of their bits and pieces and we will have a wrapping session. thanks for the great idea. Nan


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

That's made my day. As a toy knitter I save all my small bits as they always come in handy but they make such a mess.
Thanks to you Yarnie.One, that problem is now solved.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

what an nice way to go.thanks


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

Ummmmmm. . . 

It may be a cute idea, but it is NOT something I would do. Why? Because wooden clothespins are made from unfinished wood. Have you ever seen lovely hand-embroidered antique linens? Virtually all of them have brown stains on them. Those stains are from the acids in the wood cabinet or drawer that they were stored in. That is why acid-free tissue paper was originally created, for archivists to be able to safely store those precious artifacts. Using wooden clothespins in any way that they touch a natural fiber is not a good idea, sorry. If you want to use this with only created fibers (acrylic, polyester, etc) as a decorative accent, that is one thing. But NOT for anything more than short term. Even if you don't see the stains, wood acid weakens the integrity of natural fibers. 

Cute idea, yes, but not viable. Please don't shoot the messenger, but I felt that this is simply something that most knitters are not familiar with. Ask the quilters, especially those familiar with older textiles. They knoe.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Good idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

This is what I do ~

http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/tangled-bits-to-tidy-bobbins.html


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

brdlvr27 said:


> Thank you - now I know what to do with the small bits of yarn and all those old wooden clothes pins I no longer use.


I so agree!! Thanks for sharing this great tip.

:thumbup:


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Actually, there are plastic clothespins of this type, also, so maybe bits of natural fibers could be stored on them..



MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Ummmmmm. . .
> 
> It may be a cute idea, but it is NOT something I would do. Why? Because wooden clothespins are made from unfinished wood. Have you ever seen lovely hand-embroidered antique linens? Virtually all of them have brown stains on them. Those stains are from the acids in the wood cabinet or drawer that they were stored in. That is why acid-free tissue paper was originally created, for archivists to be able to safely store those precious artifacts. Using wooden clothespins in any way that they touch a natural fiber is not a good idea, sorry. If you want to use this with only created fibers (acrylic, polyester, etc) as a decorative accent, that is one thing. But NOT for anything more than short term. Even if you don't see the stains, wood acid weakens the integrity of natural fibers.
> 
> Cute idea, yes, but not viable. Please don't shoot the messenger, but I felt that this is simply something that most knitters are not familiar with. Ask the quilters, especially those familiar with older textiles. They knoe.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

So clever why can't I think of things like that? No more knots and tangles, I just L O V E it. Thanks for sharing your great idea.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

great invention


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Ummmmmm. . .
> 
> It may be a cute idea, but it is NOT something I would do. Why? Because wooden clothespins are made from unfinished wood. Have you ever seen lovely hand-embroidered antique linens? Virtually all of them have brown stains on them. Those stains are from the acids in the wood cabinet or drawer that they were stored in. That is why acid-free tissue paper was originally created, for archivists to be able to safely store those precious artifacts. Using wooden clothespins in any way that they touch a natural fiber is not a good idea, sorry. If you want to use this with only created fibers (acrylic, polyester, etc) as a decorative accent, that is one thing. But NOT for anything more than short term. Even if you don't see the stains, wood acid weakens the integrity of natural fibers.
> 
> Cute idea, yes, but not viable. Please don't shoot the messenger, but I felt that this is simply something that most knitters are not familiar with. Ask the quilters, especially those familiar with older textiles. They knoe.


Thank you! Never thought of that. How about the plastic ones? Would the metal hinges on them be a problem?


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Now that's a neat idea. Thanks for posting


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

How very cute Yarnie. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you, this is very clever. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Now isn't this clever? thanks for sharing.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Why not use plastic clothespins? I think there are some made in plastic.


----------



## LucieRomarine (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks ! Very easy and good idea !


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Out to buy some wooden clothespins. Also like the idea of hanging them on a wire or clothesline. Another great post.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Great idea! Guess what I'm going to do tonight?????


----------



## happykatt (Oct 22, 2013)

Genius!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Superb idea. I can use this to corral my ravel cords and marker yarns at the knitting machine! Those are always a pain. Thanks for posting.
Marge


----------

